# Restauracion de cargador de bateria de 12 y 24 V  15A marca Fargo.



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 5, 2019)

Buenas noches, estoy restaurando un antiguo cargado de baterías y me he encontrado lo que creo que es un antiguo fusible térmico, la referencia de la pieza es SB613E3H

Lo que pasa es que por mucho que he buscado , no encuentro la pieza por ningún lado , a ver si alguien la reconoce y me dice como puedo remplazarla.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Parecen lámparas de neon o descargadores gaseosos.

Podrías poner una foto de ellos en Macro ?

Que falla tiene el cargador , que hace y que no hace ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 5, 2019)

En un foro francés  dicen que es un fusible térmico.
Sigo buscando información.

No encuentro nada mas, pero google "intuye" que es un tipo de fusible o válvula, todas las búsquedas me llevan a fusibles o lámparas (válvulas termoiónicas).


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 5, 2019)

El cargador debió de sufrir una sobrecarga que fundió los diodos y ésta especie de fusible debe de actuar como un seguro. El de arriba intuyo que aún está bien pero debo de comprobarlo porque las pletinas superiores están unidas y si es térmico con el calor debería de separarse, pero no estoy seguro .

En una página italiana he leído que puede ser de 140º pero me parece poco para este tipo de cargador. La marca del aparato debió de desaparecer hace ya mucho porque no encuentro ninguna referencia de ella, salvo Farco-Tenax pero no estoy seguro de si es la misma.

Yo pensaba que era una especie de fusible térmico radial, pero al tener tanto tiempo no me atrevo asegurarlo.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2019)

Deberias hacer un poco el relevo del circuito y mostrar los puntos donde estaban conectados, eso aclararía muchas dudas


----------



## tecnochac (Mar 5, 2019)

Es un fusible termico y si se supera la corriente maxima se funde.Debe conseguir otro igual para que quede normal la fuente.saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

Además de la corriente se funden fundamentalmente por *recalentamiento* . . .

Yo le pondría *un solo Klixon* de 80ºC apoyado sobre el bobinado atado con precintos y en serie con el primario.



Gonzalo03 dijo:


> En una página italiana he leído que puede ser de 140º pero me parece poco para este tipo de cargador.


 
Éstos cargadores viejos , dificilmente el barniz del alambre bobinado (alambre magneto) soporte mas de 80 a 100ºC . . .

¿ Me describís cómo estaban conectados y en que posición física ?


----------



## capitanp (Mar 5, 2019)

es un bimetal, cuando se calienta se abre, lo que se ve está muy deteriorado

lo que tendrias que ver es de que corriente es, lo que no le encuentro lógica es por que estan en paralelo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Me describís cómo estaban conectados y en que posición física ?


 
Ahí veo  my God , fusibles en paralelo ?


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yo tampoco entiendo porque están en paralelo ,el cargador carga baterías de 12v y de 24v pero ambos están conectados en paralelo a los mismos cables que no tiene demasiada lógica , puesto que con uno si es un seguro habría bastado.
Los bimetal, no son para neveras creo que hay una marca Farco ahora que hace neveras a lo mejor este cargador fue un experimento.
las herramientas Farco ahora se venden como artículos de colección.

Creo que me va a volver loco, le cambiare los diodos y pondré el que parece esta un poco mejor para ver la corriente que soporta y la temperatura que resiste.

Tiene 4 diodos rectificadores de 3A 220V 1n5402 y el aparato tiene un interruptor de min y max que quizás tenga que ver con los dos "fusibles".


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 6, 2019)

Y estaban pegados entre sí, parece ser.
¿En los dos pone lo mismo?
Uno es un bimetal que cuando se calienta por excesivo consumo se abre y se cierra al enfriarse.
El otro ¿podría ser parecido pero diferente? No veo la chapa que falta, quizás era una especie de filamento que al alcanzar la temperatura crítica de funcionamiento forzaba la apertura del "compañero".
Explorando al trasluz los "cosos" saldrás de dudas, pienso.
O descubrieron que con uno no era suficiente o tardaba mucho en volver a cerrar y pusieron dos  vete a saber ...

Revisa bien antes de probar, que en los cables del transformador (rojo y negro) creo ver un corto.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Los dos son exactamente iguales , mirando la chapa en esta pone 4H pero vete a saber , el numero que aparece es igual en los dos y el símbolo de la marca es una S dentro de un triangulo invertido y un rayo que los atraviesa


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 6, 2019)

Entonces no hay que darle mas vueltas, un engendro mas de los que se encuentran en el mercado.
La numeración de la chapa será cosa del fabricante y puede que codifique temperatura o características de funcionamiento 

La solución de Dos metros, los klixon (o sistema similar) es la que me parece mejor. También podrías darte una vuelta por las tiendas de electrónica o tiendas-taller de electrodomésticos por si te dan una idea o la solución.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

En mi tienda de confianza no lo habían visto nunca ,y llevan mas de 40 años en el oficio,  esta tarde he quedado con el  cogeré los diodos y un par de Klison a 80 grados y  probare haber si así funciona.

El aparato debe de ser de finales de los 60 principios de los 70 que es cuando esta casa de herramientas creo que funcionaba como tal.

Lo que me gustaría saber es si alguien reconoce el fabricante por el símbolo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 6, 2019)

La marca me suena, no sé de que.
Pero he visto tantas marcas normales, "inventadas", copiadas-imitadas y demás que no sabría decir donde o en qué la he visto.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Creo que cogeré dos termostatos cerrados klixon de 80º 85 º pero lo que no se bien es de que amperios.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 6, 2019)

JEJE, lo encontre




Security thermostat glass encapsulated thermal protector SB/ESB | Milano


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Muchas gracias ,supongo que el 4h sera la temperatura y mañana voy a una tienda que quizás lo tenga por ahora he comprado los diodos y unos fusibles térmicos de 80° para probarlo y no fundir el transformador. Ya os ire comentando. Gracias por todo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Googleá sobre "fusibles reseteables"

Podés poner uno en serie con primario : Fusible Reseteable 250v 1a Ptc Itytarg - $ 29,99

Y otro con el secundario : https://www.google.com./imgres?imgu...-3gAhWqHbkGHc8RA-QQMwg-KAAwAA&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ahora para la prueba tengo este de 80


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Si es de pocos amperes , irá en primario.


----------



## analogico (Mar 6, 2019)

si es un bimetal,  uno nuevo seria parecido a estos


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Creo que conseguire  el de cristal sino he visto estos


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Con este apaño consigo que empiece a funcionar da 10.9 v y 20.3 v en minima y 11.9v y 23.4 en maxima pero no se si los termicos estos de 15A y 84° limita la salida
Con este apaño consigo que empiece a funcionar da 10.3v y 20.4 en mínimo y 11.9v y 23.7v en máximo ,lo que no se si el térmico de 15A y 85° limita la salida.
Perdón por la foto también tengo que reparar la cámara del móvil.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Ponele un electrolítico deeee  . . . 2.000 uF x 35 V en lugar de la batería y volvé a medir


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 6, 2019)

Tengo que reparar las pinzas que están bastante deterioradas y luego ya mido bien porque no me deja medir justo a la salida del transformador.
Luego pongo mejores fotos


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 7, 2019)

ye esta arreglado eran las pinzas que estaban destrozadas ,valores de 12v 12.86 en mínima y 13.63 en máxima.Cuando fabrique la chapa superior os muestro el resultado.

los fusibles imposibles de encontrar en tiendas de electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2019)

Lo dejaste sin ningún fusible térmico   ?

Las pinzas se venden y son baratas.


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 7, 2019)

Por ahora lleva dos térmicos de plancha de pelo a 85°, el cargador funciona y va bastante bien.

Cuando encuentre los otros los cambiare pero por ahora dejo estos .

Las pinzas las he arreglado,creo que luego creo que pondré terminales faston así se puede cambiar mas cómodo, y no se si instalar un disipador térmico de un pc para evitar que en verano coja demasiada temperatura pero eso ya es divagar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2019)

Si tenés el ventilador , instalalo con alguna resistencia serie para que no haga tanto ruido


----------



## Gonzalo03 (Mar 12, 2019)

Como lo prometido es deuda.
Este es el trabajo las ventilaciones me las hicieron en taller de chapa ,esta como el dia que se fabrico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2019)

Está muy muy bonito !

A mi cargador , que es similar a ese le puse un gran capacitor electrolítico dentro con una llave escondida atrás para convertirla en bruta fuente de alimentación


----------

